# Project: 24MB L2



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2013)

So, my new project should finally be coming together tonight.  It's taken a bit longer than I was hoping for, but I'll be setting up a new Xeon DP setup.  Here's what it will be:
- 2x Intel Xeon E5420 (2.5GHz Yorkfield-12M)
- Supermicro X7DAE (dual LGA771 board)
- 8x1GB FB-DDR2
- Antec TruePower New 650w
- Sapphire HD7950 (from the i3)
- WD Velociraptor 150GB (why not?)
- Supermicro 2U Copper HSFs
- Probably no case, unless I can find a good eATX one)
- Windows 7 Pro x64 (free licenses from the engineering department here)

I already have the GPU, PSU, HDD, and Windows license--and I should be getting the HSFs, CPUs, RAM, and motherboard from my parents tonight.  I'm hoping for just under 100k BOINC PPD or so.

Pictures will be provided as soon as I have the new HW


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 17, 2013)

wub wub sub


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2013)

'[Ion]

Pictures will be provided as soon as I have the new HW :toast:[/QUOTE]

Looking forward to seeing it all! :toast:

[QUOTE=de.das.dude said:


> wub wub sub



Put down the dubstep music immediately!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Pictures will be provided as soon as I have the new HW




Yep, pictures or it didn't happen. 

Looking forward to that man!!! 

I just about picked one of those up a week or so ago but the dang guy ended up selling.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, something I should have considered before putting a server in my dorm room: the noise level is phenomenal.  I'm going to have to figure out slower fans so that I don't go deaf within a week.





I'm installing Windows 7 Professional x64 right now--I'll then get BOINC set up and figure out something about those damn fans...


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2013)

Here ya go! 

SUPERMICRO SNK-P0034AP4 CPU Heatsink & Cooling Fan...

Your solution to cool and quiet


----------



## natr0n (Jan 18, 2013)

You can replace just the fans and keep the coolers.

They look to be 80mm not sure though.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> SUPERMICRO SNK-P0034AP4 CPU Heatsink & Cooling Fan...
> 
> Your solution to cool and quiet


$70 in coolers would be rough on a computer that has otherwise cost less than $100 


natr0n said:


> You can replace just the fans and keep the coolers.
> 
> They look to be 80mm not sure though.



That's what I'm trying ATM.  I've replaced both fans with a single 120mm--we'll see how well it works for BOINC


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, something I should have considered before putting a server in my dorm room: the noise level is phenomenal.  I'm going to have to figure out slower fans so that I don't go deaf within a week.
> http://i.imgur.com/B7JkU.jpg
> I'm installing Windows 7 Professional x64 right now--I'll then get BOINC set up and figure out something about those damn fans...



 Yep they look to be the 2u style of cooler with the 35mm thick server fans! They are pretty much ear bleeding loud! I have a Dell 2U server at my shop that is kept in a very cool room all by its self due to that very issue.  It has 4 60mm x 35mm thick fans in the front and two of them on the coolers. The damn thing is open header loud.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2013)

It is amazing.  I pulled off the two 60mm fans and it's doing much better....and running surprisingly cool:








No idea of the temps on CPU #2, but they should be similar.  Part of these awesome temperatures (particularly given that there's very little air flow through the HSFs) is that I have it next to a window with 38F air


----------



## natr0n (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice to see 8 real cores.

Try this for temps.http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2013)

natr0n said:


> Nice to see 8 real cores.
> 
> Try this for temps.http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html



Yup, not like the 4C/8T i7s I have (they're awesome too, particularly at high speeds, but 8 real cores is fun) 

I'll certainly give that a shot--I just wanted to make sure I wasn't burning up my chips.  CPUID HWMonitor is very solid program IMO


----------

